# My GXE



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

Yea i didnt want to put all the pics right in here so i uploaded them to my site, so no one with a slow connection will get all laggy.

1996 Nissan Sentra GXE 

Once winter is over im getting Motegi MR-7s, someone told me that the salt used to melt the snow can harm the finish on your wheels, if this isnt tru well mabey ill get them sooner. But we usually get a lot of snow so ill wait if i get no conformation.

After that i plan on getting Ground Control Coilovers and a deck(possibly sooner if my friend sells his old one. 

From there i dont know where to go because i definatly think i could use a paint job the lady who had it before me never really took care of it although it only has 20k miles on it and i put about 6k on it there is already signs of ruston the hood on the edge by the wipers. it also looks like she tried to hide some other sopts with some sort of touch up paint that doesnt match... from a distance u really cant tell. But i dont know if i should wait to get a body kit first or to get the paint job first then the body kit and get that painted later and match the color. An help with this decision would be quite usefull. And if it looks like i plan to do alot to this car well because im prolly going to have it for a long time i mean it has less miles on it than my moms new 2k1 camry although her car looks nicer  

i also was wonderin where i could find one of those aluminum spoilers for my car i know most are universal i was just wonderin whats a decent width for them i dont want my spoiler to be wider than my car that looks stupid plus, ive been looking and all of them are like 12" does anyone know where to get the ones that are like 3-4" high instead.

Performance wise I thought about it but i dont know if i should even put money into it because of the fact that its a automatic, i figured just drive this till its dead then get a new sentra 5 speed or mabey a spec v 6 speed ) yum... but if someone can convince me otherwise plz do...

well thanks ahead of time 

and yes i know the washer leds r illegal dont worry i keep them off pretty much all the time i was just bored one day and my friend had bought a pair for his jeep but the didnt go on so i bought them off of him... but yea ive got a toggle switch drilled under the dash.

-Payce


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Look around for an OEM wing. Try junk yards. There you may even find a color match.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Where in new york are you from first of all. Secondly definatly the OEM spoiler is the only good looking one for our car, besides the erubini bow style, but the aluminum ones look like you cut up a garbage can and stuck it on IMO. I just got a factory one on the forum (used of course) for 50 dollars. Look around, you'll find something you like. Get the paint job first. You might not want a body kit in the future, they can really put a dent in your pocket. Just paint it a nice color, like skyline blue  . -James


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah where in Ny are you from?

i see more and more b14 owners in ny now..


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm from Middltown (69 miles north of NYC) but go to school at Plattsburgh State (69 miles south of Montreal)


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Do you go to the Nissan meets in Montreal. Every first monday of the month. Its only 90 min from you. (I would know, when Canada threatened to deport me, I was at the border 3 times a week).

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

No, I havent been to them and I was unaware of them.  Thanks for the info, is there a site that I can check this out at so I can get directions. I would love to go see some nissans since it feels like everybody is all about honda. Anyway I'll have to check that out, if you can give me more info Thanks. -James


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Personally I would avoid both of your projects but that's my opinion....

Concerning a wing, there is a huge section to choose from. Most wings are basically universal so get whatever you think looks good. Look on eBay, Stillen, Option Auto, Speed and Style, etc. (buy a copy of Sport Compact Car and there are more than enough company advertisements). Keep in mind that since you have a FWD car and the fact that you are not a professional racer will mean that the wing will have absolutely ZERO performance value (in fact, it will probably just add weight and create drag). With that in mind, find something cheap, don't be one of the unfortunately souls who spends $400 on a nonfunctional wing. 

I would avoid the body kit if you don't even plan on keeping the car that long. A full body kit is going to run about $1000+installation+painting. You can easily spend close to $1500+. I can think of lots of fun upgrades you can do for $1500 that would make a VERY noticable difference in performance. Do whatever suits your style best but remember that cars that are 'all show and no go' tend to get labeled as 'ricey.'


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

> Do whatever suits your style best but remember that cars that are 'all show and no go' tend to get labeled as 'ricey.'


Unless of course you enter it in shows cuz thats the point of the mod. I don't enter mine in a show cuz it isn't the point of my car.
Anyway,
go to www.npclub.com. I've tried 3 times to make it to a meet. THe first meet I went to for 5 minutes because I had my wife and her brother and cousin in the car so they had zero patience. But I met the 'organizer' of the group. The second meet I couldn't go to because I had a final the next day. The third meet, which was this past monday, no one seemed to show up at the place. Maybe my time was off, but I was definately at the correct place. It did snow that night though. 

Seth


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> Unless of course you enter it in shows cuz thats the point of the mod. I don't enter mine in a show cuz it isn't the point of my car.


Correct, but I made the assumption that since this is his only car this wouldn't be the case. Once again it shows not to make assumptions


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

wow lots of responces in just a day, first off i live just outside of Albany NY

second zeno i plan on keeping the car for a while as i just bought it and its only got 20k on it... and i love my sentra but what could i really get for my automatic GA16DE... basics CAI Header Exhaust Plugs... adj timing... nitrus i cant really think of ne thing elsea turbo is kinda out of the quesion cause i think it would be a waste of money on a auto sentra...

and yea all show and no go i mean theres not much "go" i can get with my auto ga16de i could always drop a manual sr20det but that would cost alot...

and i wanna goto the junkyard soon i wanna get some head and tails and ill look for a wing also...

lastly what is Skyline Blue


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I dont know if thats the factory name of the color, but its the dark electric blue that the skyline can come in. The best color IMO. I have been thinking about painting my car that color, with a black pearl layed over it so it looks black from certain angles. But that is not any time in the near future... Anyway if your going to a junk yard you can swap to a manual tranny for cheap. If you do it yourself. The GA may not be the fastest engine but its whats getting you (and me) around so dont bash it too much. You can always race a geo metro  -James


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

i wouldnt know where to start in droping in a manual tranny i know u need the transmission ... duh and the pedal... what else clutch, flywheel... ... lol


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> second zeno i plan on keeping the car for a while as i just bought it and its only got 20k on it... and i love my sentra but what could i really get for my automatic GA16DE... basics CAI Header Exhaust Plugs... adj timing... nitrus i cant really think of ne thing elsea turbo is kinda out of the quesion cause i think it would be a waste of money on a auto sentra...


Engine Mods: timing, intake, headers, exhaust, pullies, port and polish, No2, turbo, cams, ECU, headwork, pistons

Suspension: springs, shocks, strut bars, sway bars, coilovers

Misc.: brakes, clutch, flywheel, and an endless option of cosmetic mods.

You have a lot of options, don't let the fact that it is an automatic an the ga16 keep you down.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

I really would stay away from 17" MR-7's.
Not only are 17 inchers heavy, Motegi MR-7's by themselves are heavy.

Couple that with an auto GA16DE and you're gonna be having trouble going up those hills.

If you want 7 spoke rims, I'd stick to Konig Tantrums.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

With full basic bolt on mods for the ga16 plus timing and other little tuning tricks people seem to be getting avg power that you would get with a stock sr20de engine which is really not bad. The ga16 seems to respond quite well to mods from what everyone I've seen post here has said and even though it's an auto you'll still be much happier with the power of a full set of bolt ons and tuning, the throttle response alone should probably make you wet your pants compared to stock throttle response of the sentras, heh.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

and don't forget the most popular "hooked up" import is a civic and most of them are powered by d16's and our car modded out vs a civic with the same mods on a d16 we would smoke that ass.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

What mods should i get first performance wise... i dont know what order is best ... if there even is one i just want to do this right the first time ya know what i mean...


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> What mods should i get first performance wise... i dont know what order is best ... if there even is one i just want to do this right the first time ya know what i mean...


Adjust your timing first. Quick and easy (and if you can hunt down a timing light, it is free). The next step is usually the 'breathing' of the car. Most people go in the order of intake, header, finally exhaust.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Get an engine swap/paintjob/rims. It's not really a "sexy" car,
so I wouldn't commit an assload of cash into it, so my suggestion
might be unacceptable. However, it could make an awesome
sleeper if the paintjob/rims aren't too wild. Are you still
paying for it? I'm not touching mine until it's paid off; then
an SR20DET, BABY!  I'll leave the paintjob stock, even
though my god-daughter calls it "puke" green  . I
think it looks good/adds to the sleeper "look".
PS: If you swap the engine, get a manual, even if you have
to "learn to drive a stick", (it's easy ). Get Rota 15"
Slipstreams, Ground Zeros or Heliums, (Konig?). They,
(the slipstreams, 15X6.5), are fat as shit and are 2lbs.
lighter than stock steel 14"s. DON'T get a wing: even for
"show"; put a wing on a Sentra and you'll just be laughed
at. One last thing: don't get the "upgrade bug" unless
it's paid for first. This shit get's expensive.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *and don't forget the most popular "hooked up" import is a civic and most of them are powered by d16's and our car modded out vs a civic with the same mods on a d16 we would smoke that ass. *


I've got a Civic delsol Si, (D16Z6), and my Nissan 200SX,
(GA16DE), is so WEAK compared to it, so I'll disagree with
that one. That's one reason why I was wondering how much
they weighed. It looks like the Sol's 100+ pounds more,
so it's not a weight issue. Maybe it's out of tune, I don't
know. Gets good gas milage, though. I'm not partial to
either "camp", but you sound like these Mustang d00ds .
I like Mustangs too, BTW, except for those Mustang II's.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

uh, del sol and civic are 2 different cars. the del sol is actually closer to a crx. and its a si. i was talking about your every day dime a dozen civic dx/ex i think lx too and i wasn't talking about stock, i was talking about a sentra with mods vs. a civic with the same mods. check kojimas garage, a sentra with all the bolt ons and arggh 15's is dead even with a lightly modded si since it responds so well to bolt-ons vs a civic. I still rather have a civic than this sentra though


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

..."arggh 15's", HAHA!  My delsol's a Civic, listed as a Civic
by my insurance company, and has the same engine as an
EX; PLUS, due to Honda having to reinforce the chassis for
the targa top, I think it weighs more than your basic Civic EX.
I really don't know why, because the hp "numbers" aren't so
far off, and I never went past 4000RPMs before shifting; damn
thing's just got more low end ummph, I guess. Could be
the GA's intake/header restrictions, I suppose, but once I
get the SR20DET, the Nissan will ROCK, I'm sure. Plus the
"aftermarket" seems to support the SR20DE series alot
more than GA's.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I ment arggh because i hate the looks of rims that small on anything other than a lowrider, i rather have big rims for street use and have some 15's for racing.

and like i said i ment modified. as in NOT STOCK!! i know a civic is faster stock, but with the same mods a sentra is faster because the engine responds better. this the last time i'm going to say it. check out sentra.net, go to ko the engine thing if you want proof.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Chill out *superfro86* , I know you like the bigger rim
sizes. And I know what you're saying. The GA's exhaust is
restrictive as shit; hadn't checked out the intake "situation",
since I'm hooked on the motor swap idea, and putting
money into my current engine would be a waste, IMO.
I'm sure, even with a "plain jane" SR20DE, the 200SX
would be equal, if not faster, even without add-ons.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah of course a sr20 series would be better. IMO this is the best 4 cylinder you can get. If i had the bank i would do a SR swap but for the price i could just buy a better car.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

Yea my car is already paid off, yea my friend has a timing light i think i can borrow once im done with that ill prolly go for the intake and header.... then exhaust


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

STAY AWAY FROM MOTEGI!
Ive got the mr-7 18's and the paint is coming off. they scratch too easy. i'm very unhappy with them


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *yeah of course a sr20 series would be better. IMO this is the best 4 cylinder you can get. If i had the bank i would do a SR swap but for the price i could just buy a better car. *


But, hey, man, add up the cost of an I/H/E for a GA16 and
you're "half-way there". I'm just "learning" on my Sol: should've
bought a B16/B18 instead of upgrading the D16. I'm
"beyond the point of no return" on that one .


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

it would be sick to put a turbo charged H22A in a del sol. I checked out somewhere that some people even put mid-engine b18's in del sols. If i had enough money i would just mod the sentra for looks with intake exaust headers to make it more equip to turn the big ass rollers i'm going to put on it, and get a 91 crx, drop in a turbocharged H22A in it, put on a 16 piece black widow 2 body kit on it (make those little things look like a pocket rocket and you can only tell by the heads/taillights that it is 11 year or more old car and use it as my go-fast car.


----------

